# Will an untrained do defend their home?



## Bogenschütze (Nov 19, 2013)

I am new to world of German Shepherds. I got my first one this summer she is 7 months old now. She is a great dog, obeys the commands she knows well. I have had little time to train her as I would like because of being in college. I am working with her a lot on the weekends. I have read that you should never train your GSD to be aggressive (I'm referring to a pet not a service dog) because they naturally have enough aggression. A few weeks ago one of my dads friends came to the house. Nyla knows him well and he is very sweet to her. Typically she is outside and will recognize his truck. This time she was in the house and he brought his wife which i think contributed because he is normally alone. When the door opened she bolted out across the yard toward him. In my dads words "she looked like a lion running on the African plain." He claims she looked twice her actual size. Once Nyla realized who it was she immediately became a loving dog again and he petted and played with her as normal. Another scenario that i have seen is late at night when my dad comes to the house from the shop if he has a hood on and it is dark (she does not recognize him at first) she will get defensive. Growling, hair standing up and she will move to position herself between him and the house until he gets close enough for her to know its him. This made me wonder if a true stranger came to our house will ill intent would she stay aggressive and defend her house. Can I count on her to protect my mother if she is home alone. This prompts another question if it is someone from church who she does not know come visit could I count on her to read their body language and know they are no threat. P.S. She has a 10x10 kennel which she is in when no one is there, and underground fence so that she may roam the yard as long as we are home or around the farm somewhere (meaning we may be several hundred years away), she also spends time in the house.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Its possible, but not likely. 99% of dogs will put on a big scary show, but thats all it is... a show to try to convince the offender that they will bite... most won't. Most strangers are scared of GSDs anyway, so they won't have a body language that communicates no threat.


----------



## Bogenschütze (Nov 19, 2013)

So you diagree? Have you trained your dog to be aggressive when it comes to defending their house.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

That all depends on what you'd consider 'defense' of your home. If an intruder comes poking around outside, your dog will bark. That sound alone is a great defense. Most intruders will decide to go to a home that doesn't expose such a risk. 

If the intruder decides it's worth the risk and breaks in anyway, they already have a plan to dispose of any threats to them. If your dog continues aggression, it can't compete with a firearm. If your dog becomes all waggy butted, then that action might just save it's life.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Bogenschütze said:


> So you diagree? Have you trained your dog to be aggressive when it comes to defending their house.


depends on what you mean by "aggressive" and "defend", but yeah, something like that


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

if an intruder saw a barking dog huffing and puffing at him and still breaks in then both your mom and the dog are in big trouble. robbers want to break into houses when no one is home. if a robber breaks in knowing people are home, they have intent to do harm and will have a weapon of some sort. a dog that is trained to protect should give you time to go get a weapon of your own. out in public, a dog that is trained to protect should give you time to run away.


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

Most gsds don't need be trained to be protective it's part of there genetic make up and will guard and protect naturally without been taught shez acting appropriately if gsds can't see someone face cause of hood they will naturally protect and see it as intruder until they realise who it is then turn into big teddy bear when people they know 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

At 7 months if the dog is pushed to far she will bolt, I wouldnt put m,uch credence in any behaviors at this age. It sounds like you have been reading pet related materials from a questionable source especially in terms of protection training. If I where you I would seek out professional resources on what is involved in training a dog for protection.


----------

